# Awwww!! That's so cute!!



## bhutrflai (Nov 27, 2016)

We can all use some good vibes every day!! So here's your chance to share those sweet moments with everyone!!

To start...
Sweet Sleeping Doggies!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 27, 2016)

Just found this one. Omg!!


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 27, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


>


HOLY MOLY, that looks exactly like my dog!

Here's a durr who grew too big for his Christmas sweater;

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802663198054842368


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 27, 2016)

These two are adorable together.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## JesterKatz (Nov 29, 2016)

This always makes me laugh. Poor pup!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 29, 2016)

JesterKatz said:


> This always makes me laugh. Poor pup!


He's now a Seal!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 29, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


>


Nice!! Lol


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Mobius (Nov 30, 2016)

mlem


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 30, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15432


Doggos need their tanks.


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## froakiethroat (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## KageSakuraclown (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 3, 2016)

KageSakuraclown said:


>


BUNNIES!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 4, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 15487 View attachment 15489View attachment 15488


PAWSOMELY PAWSOME!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 4, 2016)

My puppy looking longingly at my son's pizza. Now she will drool. A lot!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 4, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My puppy looking longingly at my son's pizza. Now she will drool. A lot!View attachment 15499



Looks like she's about to fire a laser beam at your son in order to obtain the pizza.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 4, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Looks like she's about to fire a laser beam at your son in order to obtain the pizza.


Yep. She looks that way indeed.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 16, 2016)

Here's my cute Apollo's face... and his butt.


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 16, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Here's my cute Apollo's face... and his butt.



Dat tail!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 16, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Here's my cute Apollo's face... and his butt.


Awwww ! He's adorable :3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 16, 2016)

Matohusky said:


> Dat tail!!



Sometimes when he's out of his cage and plops down on the AC vent, I'll sit down next to him and give him pets. Then I can't resist poking his tail. He's usually like "WTF mom, I'm just trying to chill here! -___-" and then hops off in a huff xD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 16, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> Awwww ! He's adorable :3



Thank you! He is cute as fuck... but sometimes he's a little shithead u___u luckily, he doesn't have a penchant for digging up carpet, peeing on things, or biting me... but it's WAR when it's time for him to go back in his cage!!


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 16, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Sometimes when he's out of his cage and plops down on the AC vent, I'll sit down next to him and give him pets. Then I can't resist poking his tail. He's usually like "WTF mom, I'm just trying to chill here! -___-" and then hops off in a huff xD




Haha I haven't owned a rabbit for years. I think I was too emotionally scared when a sneaky fox came and took him away. Well that's what my parents said.

I got 3 dogs so I know the destructive power they have


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 16, 2016)

Matohusky said:


> Haha I haven't owned a rabbit for years. I think I was too emotionally scared when a sneaky fox came and took him away. Well that's what my parents said.
> 
> I got 3 dogs so I know the destructive power they have



Apollo is my 3rd rabbit. My first died unexpectedly due to GI stasis (her gut stopped moving) and it was very traumatic  My 2nd had to be put down because an undetected abscess on his jaw had ruptured, and because we had no idea (he was still eating/acting normally), it weakened the bone structure so much that when we took him in later on for a watery eye, when the vet tech was palpating his jaw and face, the pressure broke that weak jaw. We did not have the means to feed and care for him, and there was only about a 50% chance he would recover enough to live a "normal" life, so we went ahead and euthanized him. That was tough  He was more my mom's rabbit after she had "adopted" him when I did not have space for him where I was living at the time.

My current bun (Apollo) was found by my brother about ~2 months ago outside by his trash cans. He didn't really move from that spot all day. When my brother told me about him, I went to go take a look (see if he was injured or sick), and he let me pick him right up. Didn't try to bite or anything. So that told me he might have been someone's pet before if he was used to being held... or he was just that terrified. I took him home in a cat carrier, he ate lettuce and drank water and peed/pooped, so I decided to keep him. Went and got my old 2-level bunny cage from my parents' house and that's been his setup since. I think he's pretty young (maybe 6 months?) and he's still growing so soon I will take him to the vet and have him checked out and then get him neutered.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 16, 2016)

Here's him the night I brought him home, happily eating a leaf of Romaine lettuce that was bigger than he was xD


----------



## Matohusky (Dec 16, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Apollo is my 3rd rabbit. My first died unexpectedly due to GI stasis (her gut stopped moving) and it was very traumatic  My 2nd had to be put down because an undetected abscess on his jaw had ruptured, and because we had no idea (he was still eating/acting normally), it weakened the bone structure so much that when we took him in later on for a watery eye, when the vet tech was palpating his jaw and face, the pressure broke that weak jaw. We did not have the means to feed and care for him, and there was only about a 50% chance he would recover enough to live a "normal" life, so we went ahead and euthanized him. That was tough  He was more my mom's rabbit after she had "adopted" him when I did not have space for him where I was living at the time.
> 
> My current bun (Apollo) was found by my brother about ~2 months ago outside by his trash cans. He didn't really move from that spot all day. When my brother told me about him, I went to go take a look (see if he was injured or sick), and he let me pick him right up. Didn't try to bite or anything. So that told me he might have been someone's pet before if he was used to being held... or he was just that terrified. I took him home in a cat carrier, he ate lettuce and drank water and peed/pooped, so I decided to keep him. Went and got my old 2-level bunny cage from my parents' house and that's been his setup since. I think he's pretty young (maybe 6 months?) and he's still growing so soon I will take him to the vet and have him checked out and then get him neutered.




That's really tragic. I don't care what anyone will say, Losing a pet is as equal as losing an actual human family member! Still grieving a dog passing 2 years ago. He bowel cancer bless him.

That's so stunning that you found that rabbit outside and nobody wanted him! Thank God you were there to save him


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 16, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Thank you! He is cute as fuck... but sometimes he's a little shithead u___u luckily, he doesn't have a penchant for digging up carpet, peeing on things, or biting me... but it's WAR when it's time for him to go back in his cage!!


War with the bunny xD that's cute


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 16, 2016)

Matohusky said:


> That's really tragic. I don't care what anyone will say, Losing a pet is as equal as losing an actual human family member! Still grieving a dog passing 2 years ago. He bowel cancer bless him.
> 
> That's so stunning that you found that rabbit outside and nobody wanted him! Thank God you were there to save him



I live in the kind of neighborhood where I would not be surprised if someone had dumped him because they no longer wanted him. How long he was out there and how he did not get attacked by dogs, owls, or hawks is beyond me. I guess I was in the right place at the right time? Grateful I had experience with bunnies already so it was easy to adjust. He's a little cutie though and I love him all the same even if he is a butthead sometimes haha.

And I agree. No matter how long you have a pet, the bond we form with them is unlike any we can form with humans. And it hurts to lose them. I just said goodbye to one of my cats this past Saturday, he was 17 and succumbed to oral cancer. It was one of the most heartbreaking things I've had to do in my life. I just got his ashes back two days ago (had him cremated), and now he rests on my book shelf in my bedroom. I miss him, but I am glad that he is not suffering, and am also grateful that he was with me for 7 out of his 17 years - he helped to pull me through many dark places. I have another kitty, she's about 8, and I guess I will be giving her all of the attention now. <3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 16, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> War with the bunny xD that's cute



Seriously! It's like he knows. He'll run under the couch and I have to get a broom to chase him out. Then he'll run around the table and RIGHT BACK UNDER THE DAMN COUCH. -_- Usually I'll try to entice him to the cage by shaking his food bag... because he's a little fatass too and will come running when he hears it xD


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 16, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Seriously! It's like he knows. He'll run under the couch and I have to get a broom to chase him out. Then he'll run around the table and RIGHT BACK UNDER THE DAMN COUCH. -_- Usually I'll try to entice him to the cage by shaking his food bag... because he's a little fatass too and will come running when he hears it xD


My cat and I sometimes chase each other around and when I want to see her she knows and starts running around the house x3 
I use her food too! She falls for it :3


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 16, 2016)

Carbyne said:


> My cat and I sometimes chase each other around and when I want to see her she knows and starts running around the house x3
> I use her food too! She falls for it :3



Lololol. Food - the universal way to end wars. xD


----------



## Carbyne (Dec 16, 2016)

Indeed :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Carbyne (Dec 18, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15688


PUPPIES <3
Seriously I'm being overwhelmed by cuteness x3 Thank you Okami!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)

I


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Mobius (Jan 2, 2017)

I have hundreds of cute doggo pictures saved.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 2, 2017)

Mobius said:


> View attachment 15983 I have hundreds of cute doggo pictures saved.


Awsome pics!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 4, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 16013


That really is a pretty fox.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 4, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 16014


i'm puppin' it


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 4, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> i'm puppin' it


Im lovin the "puppin it"! Lol


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 4, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> i'm puppin' it


Love this!!! Perfect comment!!


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 4, 2017)

This forum is so pure...
*sobs with great joy*


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 4, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> This forum is so pure...
> *sobs with great joy*


I don't know that I'd go as far as 'pure'...but it's entertaining!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 4, 2017)

There's something I find super cute and I'd like to share.
Have you heard of our lord and savior the glaucus atlanticus?


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 4, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> There's something I find super cute and I'd like to share.
> Have you heard of our lord and savior the glaucus atlanticus?View attachment 16017


What. The. Fuck. Is. That??


(And I have no idea what context to attach to my question.)


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 4, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> What. The. Fuck. Is. That??
> 
> 
> (And I have no idea what context to attach to my question.)



A species of sea slug.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 4, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> A species of sea slug.


Thx. That was my first thought, but then I thought there were too many appendages.

I did find it oddly appealing.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 4, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Thx. That was my first thought, but then I thought there were too many appendages.
> 
> I did find it oddly appealing.


It has a poisonous sting. It still is super cute imo , compared to other sea slugs.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 4, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> It has a poisonous sting. It still is super cute imo , compared to other sea slugs.


Yeah, the bright colors are a dead giveaway that it's poisonous. But I do love the colors!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 4, 2017)

Click beetles are probably the cutest insects, especially the species that have antennae that resemble antlers.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 4, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Click beetles are probably the cutest insects, especially the species that have antennae that resemble antlers.



It's indeed cute, but is it cuter than the poodle moth  ?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 4, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> It's indeed cute, but is it cuter than the poodle moth  ?
> View attachment 16018



I have never heard of this moth surprisingly, but it is amazing.

It's like a moth spoken to by Morgan Freeman and kissed by a fairy.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 4, 2017)

puppies!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 4, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I have never heard of this moth surprisingly, but it is amazing.
> 
> It's like a moth spoken to by Morgan Freeman and kissed by a fairy.


That's poetry My Friend. Poetry.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 5, 2017)

Too much dogs in this thread Yeah, they're cute, but y'know, why not add a bit of variety 
First off, here are some axolotl 


 
And here, one of my personal favorites, the jumping spider :


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 5, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> View attachment 16028


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 5, 2017)

^I want one.


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 15688


I hear this is the best antidepressant on the market.


Sarachaga said:


> And here, one of my personal favorites, the jumping spider :
> View attachment 16028


I can never bring myself to squishing or spraying those adorable little critters.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 5, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


>



"Let me show you the dance of my people!"


----------



## LycanTheory (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 5, 2017)

https://imgur.com/dXURERd


Because I am totally a bunny person (I mean, duh!), Facebook reminded me that 4 years ago I said goodbye to this cute little bun, Duke. Miss you, buddy


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 5, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> https://imgur.com/dXURERd
> 
> 
> Because I am totally a bunny person (I mean, duh!), Facebook reminded me that 4 years ago I said goodbye to this cute little bun, Duke. Miss you, buddy


He seemed  adorable.I'm really sorry about your loss :/


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 5, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> He seemed  adorable.I'm really sorry about your loss :/



He was definitely a handsome and sassy bun. Thank you though <3


----------



## Mobius (Jan 5, 2017)

Dogs = Gods


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 5, 2017)

This is just _so _precious!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> This is just _so _precious!



Hahahaha I laughed way too hard at this!!! XD


----------



## Mobius (Jan 5, 2017)

IRL sparkledog.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)

Mobius said:


> IRL sparkledog.
> View attachment 16040


Oh my gosh!!!!Adorable!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Mobius (Jan 6, 2017)

https://imgur.com/qFxJTtS


----------



## Chups (Jan 6, 2017)

Mobius said:


> https://imgur.com/qFxJTtS


So cute !!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2017)

Mobius said:


> https://imgur.com/qFxJTtS


That's just PAWSOME!!!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Zenoth (Jan 6, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 16046


Marble foxes are sooooo damn cute omg I love them.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 16054


That's one happy piggy!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 6, 2017)

I find some lizard species to be extremely cute: for example, this one:


----------



## Mobius (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 6, 2017)

Mobius said:


> View attachment 16059


Much style! Very wow!
Sorry


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 6, 2017)

SveltColt said:


>


I see that you have been convinced by the beauty of the poodle moth too :^)


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 6, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I see that you have been convinced by the beauty of the poodle moth too :^)


lol nice.........


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 6, 2017)

Ultimate hipster cute thingy: the water bear


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Mobius (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 7, 2017)

Mobius said:


> View attachment 16070


Samurai Dogs are so cool!


----------



## Mobius (Jan 7, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Samurai Dogs are so cool!


While everyone else was begging for treats, he studied the blade.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Zenoth (Jan 8, 2017)

That last pic remind me of my mate and I =^.^=   I wish I could recall the name of the artists but it's sooo deep in my fave's at this point T.T. Big ups to the og artist though, is really amazing !!!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 16077


totally not screaming internally out of jealousy at the moment


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jan 8, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 16087


Thank you, dad... now I can die in peace...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 8, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Thank you, dad... now I can die in peace...


Welcome!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 15, 2017)

For my insect friends...


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 15, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> For my insect friends... View attachment 16184


Awwww. It's super freaking cute. Gosh I need one xD


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 15, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Awwww. It's super freaking cute. Gosh I need one xD


The colors are great! (I really didn't look it up to see if this is photoshopped or not. But it looked really cool!)


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 15, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> The colors are great! (I really didn't look it up to see if this is photoshopped or not. But it looked really cool!)


I don't think it is. I believe that's hat's a rosy maple moth. They really are adorable


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 15, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I don't think it is. I believe that's hat's a rosy maple moth. They really are adorable


Nice! I love mother nature!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Mobius (Jan 16, 2017)

https://imgur.com/zMUQXEK




https://imgur.com/ai8aa0w


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 18, 2017)

^This is truly one of the cutest animals I know. Look at his tiny hands :3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Gossip (Jan 20, 2017)

This thread should have a warning label, I feel like I'm going to either lose my voice from going "Awwwwww!" or explode from the cuteness


----------



## Kurotsune (Jan 21, 2017)

Here comes my doggo ^^


----------



## Alex K (Jan 21, 2017)

I would show you a picture of my dog Yahoo but I don't know how to post an image


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 21, 2017)

Alex K said:


> I would show you a picture of my dog Yahoo but I don't know how to post an image


Under the comment box, there is a button that says Upload File (as long as it's 1MB or less, so you may have to crop it.) I have to click on another button that says Docs, then it gives me the choice of which file I pull from, on my phone. (No clue how it works on a PC.) 

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2017)

Yeah. I have two new plushies. Valentines Day came early. Oh, forgot the little heart that says "You Make My Tail Wag"! I Love You bhutrflai!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 21, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 16250 Yeah. I have two new plushies. Valentines Day came early. Oh, forgot the little heart that says "You Make My Tail Wag"! I Love bhutrflai!!


Awww, that's utterly adorable! And the plushies are really really cute !


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 21, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 16250 Yeah. I have two new plushies. Valentines Day came early. Oh, forgot the little heart that says "You Make My Tail Wag"! I Love bhutrflai!!


I Love You Okami!! 

And thanks to PetsMart, Kroger, & Walmart for helping me make his day!!


And yes, they are pretty damn cute!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 21, 2017)

I gotta admit I love plushies and I'm really glad that my parents kept most of the ones I owned as a child!


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 21, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> I gotta admit I love plushies and I'm really glad that my parents kept most of the ones I owned as a child!


We got each other plushies for our first V-day together. Still have them. And they'll be going on the shelf in our bedroom, once Okami gets around to building it. 

And I kept our kids favorite ones too. They're in a box for whenever they get to be adults.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 21, 2017)

This is one happy buggo!!


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 21, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> We got each other plushies for our first V-day together. Still have them. And they'll be going on the shelf in our bedroom, once Okami gets around to building it.


That's a sweet idea for a V-day present!


bhutrflai said:


> And I kept our kids favorite ones too. They're in a box for whenever they get to be adults.


And that's parenting done right. There's a plush I've kept for 15 years(I guess?), that I take with me when I'm away from home, and it brings back so many good memories that it's simply awesome.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 21, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> And that's parenting done right. There's a plush I've kept for 15 years(I guess?), that I take with me when I'm away from home, and it brings back so many good memories that it's simply awesome.


Love it!! I found a stuffed bug (no idea what it supposed to be, but we called it LoveBug, which eventually got whittled down to Buggie or Bugs)- 4 arms, wings, antenna, long skinny legs-but it's pale green & yellow, very soft, & very cute. Got it while I was still preggers. She has had Buggie with her everyday for almost 14 yrs. Rubbing a wing has been her go-to calming method for many many years. It's her security blanket. So we have rescued her &  performed surgery countless times, and she will always be on our girl's bed, I'm sure. (And I do find it interesting that our furbabies have never tried to go after Buggie.)


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 21, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Love it!! I found a stuffed bug (no idea what it supposed to be, but we called it LoveBug, which eventually got whittled down to Buggie or Bugs)- 4 arms, wings, antenna, long skinny legs-but it's pale green & yellow, very soft, & very cute. Got it while I was still preggers. She has had Buggie with her everyday for almost 14 yrs. Rubbing a wing has been her go-to calming method for many many years. It's her security blanket. So we have rescued her &  performed surgery countless times, and she will always be on our girl's bed, I'm sure. (And I do find it interesting that our furbabies have never tried to go after Buggie.)


That's really cute! Also, I really like that it's an insect plush. That's rare and kinda cool at the same time!
Also found this very fat bat when looking through my old plushes:


Spoiler


----------



## Alex K (Jan 21, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Under the comment box, there is a button that says Upload File (as long as it's 1MB or less, so you may have to crop it.) I have to click on another button that says Docs, then it gives me the choice of which file I pull from, on my phone. (No clue how it works on a PC.)
> 
> Hope this helps!!




THANK YOU I will post it right now here is Yahoo:


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 21, 2017)

Alex K said:


> THANK YOU I will post it right now here is Yahoo:


Haha!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)

My puppy. He is a mess.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 22, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> That's really cute! Also, I really like that it's an insect plush. That's rare and kinda cool at the same time!
> Also found this very fat bat when looking through my old plushes:
> 
> 
> ...


That's cute!! Had to ask for permission to post this, cause Buggie is special ya know...


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 22, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 16281 My puppy. He is a mess.


Aww, our sweet little shithead!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Zenoth (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 25, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 16330


They all look super happy  !


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> They all look super happy  !


They really do.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 2, 2017)

This is just awesome!! They sure do love that puppy!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2017)

How I feel about bhutrflai, my soulmate.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 2, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 16499 How I feel about bhutrflai, my soulmate.


We're so sappy!!! I love you!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> We're so sappy!!! I love you!!


Yep! I LOVE YOU MORE!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Sogreth (Feb 2, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> View attachment 16499 How I feel about bhutrflai, my soulmate.



Stahhhp! The cuteness overload from you two is too much to handle!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Stahhhp! The cuteness overload from you two is too much to handle!


You get used to it after awhile.


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 4, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> View attachment 16543


She's so pretty and colorful!!


----------



## stimpy (Feb 5, 2017)

Not exactly furry related however it's still cute


----------



## bhutrflai (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Mobius (Feb 19, 2017)

blep


----------



## Mobius (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 3, 2017)

I Love You Bhutrflai!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 26, 2017)




----------

